# Should door/window trims match, or not?



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Replace the trim around the sliding door with the same as that cased doorway. It will look much better and match the houses period.


----------



## bigburb (Jun 12, 2008)

Actually that's not a sliding door, its a window! A 6x6 slider.

Does it matter too much if the trim in one room doesn't match the trim in another part of the house? For example, in our master bedroom, I added some french doors to a previously open area, but the header was warped. To "cover" that up, I built this (pic attached). Now, obviously this won't match most of the trim in the house, but is that a big deal since its in its own area?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I think it looks better to have all the trim throughout the hose match.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Personally I think you're fine with different trim in the bedroom since guests will not be entering that space. I agree though...change the trim on the window to match. It kind of looks like an unfinished project.


----------



## bigburb (Jun 12, 2008)

That's what I thought too, but my wife said it looked great, probably because I replaced the window 2 years ago and haven't had any trim up since.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

:laughing: But you know wivesjust give it time


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It is fine to have different trim on windows and doors. For example, if you had Egyptian keyway trim on your doors or passage you sure wouldn't have it on your windows. Different trim in different areas is fine also as some areas are more formal.


----------



## gotogregg (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey BigBurb,
All the trim looks really nice. It really depends on where the different trim is in the house and how noticeable it is. If the doors and windows are consistent with each other in each room I would say its fine. The trim can be different in different rooms, but if it is bothering you and you notice it then the chances are other people will too. -Gregg


----------



## bigburb (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'm thinking trim should be the same in a room, OK to change throughout the house. I started out with the fluted trim in the formals, and thought it might be too much fluted trim for one room, which is why I went with the other trim on the window. Looking at it now, I don't like it anyways. Maybe I'll try the fluted trim on the window and see how I like it. Another option would be to do the same type of trim I tried in the master.


----------



## KyLady (Apr 16, 2014)

*follow up question regarding trim*

What do you think about using the same profile for both window and doors, but the window is wider?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

its not mandatory for trim to match, but it definitely ties everything together. for the sake of fluidity i would make all the trim in one room the same or even that floor of the house the same.

one thing to consider is if you go to do this and buy from a big box, buy all the trim you need at once, that way you wont run out and go back to buy more only to find out they no longer sell that profile of moulding


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Try to match to the extent possible. But then consider that you live there....and consider how much your guests will be going throughout the house comparing moldings. I know that my entire house is colonial casing round the windows and doors, but doubt greatly if my friends notice or care. Ron


----------

